# Canada is a terrorist breeding ground



## britishbulldog

Youngest extremist of Guantanamo Bay jailed | Travel news from car rentals

Canada gave rise to  the youngest ever Islamic terrorist. I say we bomb Canada to punish them for helping the terrorist.


----------



## Bonano

britishbulldog said:


> Youngest extremist of Guantanamo Bay jailed | Travel news from car rentals
> 
> Canada gave rise to  the youngest ever Islamic terrorist. I say we bomb Canada to punish them for helping the terrorist.



What are the british going to drop on us? Thousands of the queen's handbags?
Anyways, Londonistan has way more terrorists. By far.


----------



## Marc39

britishbulldog said:


> Youngest extremist of Guantanamo Bay jailed | Travel news from car rentals
> 
> Canada gave rise to  the youngest ever Islamic terrorist. I say we bomb Canada to punish them for helping the terrorist.



Even better, stop backward Canadians from going to America for healthcare.  They'll self-destruct, eventually.


----------



## britishbulldog

Yup, canucks deserve nothing less than to stay in Canada. Let them rot.


----------



## Bonano

dog, we should stay in Canada to rot? LOL, I'm guessing you've never been to Canada.


----------



## Sunni Man

britishbulldog said:


> Youngest extremist of Guantanamo Bay jailed | Travel news from car rentals
> 
> Canada gave rise to  the youngest ever Islamic terrorist. I say we bomb Canada to punish them for helping the terrorist.


We can all feel safer now that this boy terrorist scum has plead guilty and sentenced to prison.


----------



## britishbulldog

Sonny

We still need to bomb Canada, to punish the canuck scum for harboring terrorists.

God bless USA and UK.


----------



## Bonano

Which god do you want to bless the UK? Allah?


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> dog, we should stay in Canada to rot? LOL, I'm guessing you've never been to Canada.



Canadians have been to America, to get medical care that their backward, third-rate shithole can't provide.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Which god do you want to bless the UK? Allah?



Judging by the Muslims wearing burqas in Ottawa, you're already praying to allah, stupid little boy.


----------



## britishbulldog

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which god do you want to bless the UK? Allah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the Muslims wearing burqas in Ottawa, you're already praying to allah, stupid little boy.
Click to expand...


A bonus from bombing Canada is that we are sure to take out a bunch of muzzie terrorists.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Bonano said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youngest extremist of Guantanamo Bay jailed | Travel news from car rentals
> 
> Canada gave rise to  the youngest ever Islamic terrorist. I say we bomb Canada to punish them for helping the terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the british going to drop on us? Thousands of the *queen's handbags*?
> Anyways, Londonistan has way more terrorists. By far.
Click to expand...


Get with the times, dude.  Hats.


----------



## Marc39

britishbulldog said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which god do you want to bless the UK? Allah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the Muslims wearing burqas in Ottawa, you're already praying to allah, stupid little boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bonus from bombing Canada is that we are sure to take out a bunch of muzzie terrorists.
Click to expand...


And, wrap the Muzzies in Canadian bacon, so, they can't get into paradise.


----------



## Bonano

Canada is a better place to live than either the US or England, and you know it.


----------



## Blagger

Bonano said:


> Canada is a better place to live than either the US or England, and you know it.



Then why is it that hardly anyone lives there?


----------



## Toro

britishbulldog said:


> Youngest extremist of Guantanamo Bay jailed | Travel news from car rentals
> 
> Canada gave rise to  the youngest ever Islamic terrorist. I say we bomb Canada to punish them for helping the terrorist.



lol

Yeah, yob.  It's not like "Muhammed" is the most popular name to new babies or anything in Canada!

_Tube go boom!_


----------



## Blagger

Toro said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youngest extremist of Guantanamo Bay jailed | Travel news from car rentals
> 
> Canada gave rise to  the youngest ever Islamic terrorist. I say we bomb Canada to punish them for helping the terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Yeah, yob.  It's not like "Muhammed" is the most popular name to new babies or anything in Canada!
> 
> _*Tube go boom!*_
Click to expand...


Is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## Toro

Swagger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youngest extremist of Guantanamo Bay jailed | Travel news from car rentals
> 
> Canada gave rise to  the youngest ever Islamic terrorist. I say we bomb Canada to punish them for helping the terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Yeah, yob.  It's not like "Muhammed" is the most popular name to new babies or anything in Canada!
> 
> _*Tube go boom!*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be funny?
Click to expand...


Nope.  Neither is the OP.  That's the point.


----------



## Marc39

Sunni Man said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youngest extremist of Guantanamo Bay jailed | Travel news from car rentals
> 
> Canada gave rise to  the youngest ever Islamic terrorist. I say we bomb Canada to punish them for helping the terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> We can all feel safer now that this boy terrorist scum has plead guilty and sentenced to prison.
Click to expand...


Allah is a terrorist.  So, too, are all Muhammadans.

Quran 9:5...


> Then when the Sacred Months have passed, then kill the idolaters wherever you find them, and capture them and besiege them, and prepare for them each and every ambush. But if they repent and perform As-Salât (Iqâmat-as-Salât), and give Zakât, then leave their way free. Verily, Allâh is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Canada is a better place to live than either the US or England, and you know it.



Canada is the anus of North America.


----------



## Marc39

Swagger said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is a better place to live than either the US or England, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is it that hardly anyone lives there?
Click to expand...


They're all at the NY state border using American MRI's because Canadian healthcare is so primitive.


----------



## Toro

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is a better place to live than either the US or England, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is the anus of North America.
Click to expand...


And yet, its still better.


----------



## Douger

Bonano said:


> dog, we should stay in Canada to rot? LOL, I'm guessing you've never been to Canada.


That asswipe has never been anywhere.


----------



## Toro

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which god do you want to bless the UK? Allah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the Muslims wearing burqas in Ottawa, you're already praying to allah, stupid little boy.
Click to expand...


That's right.  They should do what they do in Israel and slaughter the Muslims.


----------



## Bonano

Swagger said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is a better place to live than either the US or England, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is it that hardly anyone lives there?
Click to expand...


35 million, that enough? And we're not all squished in like sardines in a can like in England, lots of room here.


----------



## Madeline

Swagger said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is a better place to live than either the US or England, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is it that hardly anyone lives there?
Click to expand...


Uh, because extreme overcrowding is not everyone's cuppa?

Holy shit...people who actually hate on Canada?  This is like finding out there are people hating on the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Madeline

Bonano said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is a better place to live than either the US or England, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is it that hardly anyone lives there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 35 million, that enough? And we're not all squished in like sardines in a can like in England, lots of room here.
Click to expand...


They're all just jealous.


----------



## Madeline

Toro said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is a better place to live than either the US or England, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is the anus of North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, its still better.
Click to expand...


Your beer sucks, and you know it.

Jesus H. Christ...Canadaphobia.  Now I really *have*  seen everything.


----------



## chanel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxPRHXgYVlk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Bonano

Swagger said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is a better place to live than either the US or England, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is it that hardly anyone lives there?
Click to expand...


So let's see, with your reasoning, then China is the best place to live on the planet?

I suppose your idea of a great city is Londonistan, where you can't go 2 feet without stepping on a fallafel.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is a better place to live than either the US or England, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is it that hardly anyone lives there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let's see, with your reasoning, then China is the best place to live on the planet?
> 
> I suppose your idea of a great city is Londonistan, where you can't go 2 feet without stepping on a fallafel.
Click to expand...


Internet teen troll


----------



## britishbulldog

Bonano is a Canadian muzzie, the worst of everything.


----------



## Bonano

Dog, if I'm a muzzie, why am I making jokes about Londonistan and not being able to walk 2 feet without stepping on a fallafel?
You're not too swift are you? Muft be all them teeff you're miffin.


----------



## britishbulldog

Go and eat a pork pie, Mohammad.


----------



## Toro

britishbulldog said:


> Bonano is a Canadian muzzie, the worst of everything.



Britishtrolldog

You appear to be new at this trolling thing.  We have several amusing trolls here at USMB.  You're not one of them.  You're kind of like the Portsmouth FC of Internet trolls.  I'd suggest you study Douger, 52nd Street and Bullfighter on how to do it right.  First lesson - if you're going to troll Canadians, do it at a Canadian board.  You might not know this, being a product of the English education system and not attending 6th form, but Canada and the US are different countries.  Americans don't really care.  Your impact would be better suited at a Canadian message board.  So go there, Britishtrolldog, and troll!  Troll like the wind!


----------



## britishbulldog

Toro

You're an eediot. I support the USA to bomb Canada.


----------



## Madeline

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tdZkcV8o54"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tdZkcV8o54[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

britishbulldog said:


> Toro
> 
> You're an eediot. I support the USA to bomb Canada.



I predict you will go far here on USMB.  Please stay, and tell us more about the Evil Canada....I need the laughs.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Dog, if I'm a muzzie, why am I making jokes about Londonistan and not being able to walk 2 feet without stepping on a fallafel?
> You're not too swift are you? Muft be all them teeff you're miffin.



Why are you posting on the internet when you ought to be out persecuting the aboriginals, fuckwad?


----------



## HinduPatriot

I support all posters on this thread who have a problem with islam and muzzie behaviour.


----------



## Offshore

The old saying....20% of Americans see Canada as their best friend. The other 80% don't know Canada exists.
Americans don't know Canada is their largest trading partner (1.5 billion $ everyday) and that most of their foreign crude oil comes from Canada.
Canadians are known internationally as the 'most polite Nation'.
And Toronto is not the Capital of Canada.
We have had a woman Prime Minister. Oh, and Santa Claus lives in Canada. Yes, he's Canadian. 
That Canada was engaged in WW 2 before the United States.
Never to be forgotten, but often not remembered or known.....Operation Yellow Ribbon after
9/11, when Canada hosted 239 flights, thousands of passengers, mostly American....took them into their homes and fed them and housed them and offered friendship for days.
I think all and all United States and Canada who share a Continent......are committed like a marriage to each other......with the longest undefended border, we have each other's backs.


----------



## Ropey

America is the reason there is a Canada today. Had it not been for America, the Falklands were going to take us over.

We stand with America.


----------



## Da Word

All Canadians are terrorists.


----------



## Madeline




----------



## Gurdari

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Tom Clancy




----------



## Madeline

I &#9829; this thread.  Please, tell me more about scarey Canadians.

Mebbe then you can share the inside dope on the Marshmallow Peeps' conspiracy to dominate the world with their cute deliciousness?


----------



## sallyliao

We can all feel safer now that this boy terrorist scum has plead guilty and sentenced to prison.


----------



## Ropey

Yes, we lock them up when they try and terrorize us. Funny that?


----------



## lehr

the war on terror is a distraction - the real war for amerika is the war against this communist demokrat party and useless republicans


no arab ever called me a nazi - fascist - kid killer during the nam war when i wore my uniform = millions of christians and jews did -


----------



## High_Gravity

lehr said:


> the war on terror is a distraction - the real war for amerika is the war against this communist demokrat party and useless republicans
> 
> 
> *no arab ever called me a nazi - fascist - kid killer during the nam war when i wore my uniform = millions of christians and jews did -*



You are an idiot, Arabs burn the American flag and insult Westerners all the time moron, just because you don't see it doesn't mean its not there.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> lehr said:
> 
> 
> 
> the war on terror is a distraction - the real war for amerika is the war against this communist demokrat party and useless republicans
> 
> *no arab ever called me a nazi - fascist - kid killer during the nam war when i wore my uniform = millions of christians and jews did -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot, Arabs burn the American flag and insult Westerners all the time moron, just because you don't see it doesn't mean its not there.
Click to expand...


Doesn't see it or pretends it's not there?


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lehr said:
> 
> 
> 
> the war on terror is a distraction - the real war for amerika is the war against this communist demokrat party and useless republicans
> 
> *no arab ever called me a nazi - fascist - kid killer during the nam war when i wore my uniform = millions of christians and jews did -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot, Arabs burn the American flag and insult Westerners all the time moron, just because you don't see it doesn't mean its not there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't see it or pretends it's not there?
Click to expand...


I guess for these sheep, if they bury their head in the sand its fine, out of sight out of mind I guess.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot, Arabs burn the American flag and insult Westerners all the time moron, just because you don't see it doesn't mean its not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't see it or pretends it's not there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess for these sheep, if they bury their head in the sand its fine, out of sight out of mind I guess.
Click to expand...


Spelling America like Amerika and Democrat like demokrat is telling.

It's not hard to tell which Internet sites are on this ones heavy reading.


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... whenever it's a full moon...

... dey sneak down here across the border...

... an' snatch people to live inna far north."


----------



## Offshore

LOL....spooky Canada....he he.
Canada's immigration laws are getting stricter and stricter.
In many ways, stricter than in the U.S. 
One only has to point out the millions of illegals that cross into the U.S. daily.
Many refugees or claimants have argued it was easier to get a visa from the U.S.,
and refused from Canada. 
The undocumented population in the U.S. is immeasurable compared to Canada.
And newly elected federal conservative majority has introduced new legislation to immigration and claimants policies....no -Canada has always weighed humanitary issues and security issues.  
Anyway....you know immigration rules and procedures are getting far more secure
because the liberals in Canada are crying about intolerance in their lattes


----------

